

Inspiration is procrastination’s cousin - hboon
http://stevecorona.com/inspiration-is-a-lie

======
JacksonGariety
Not sure this is exactly true. There's certainly some truth behind it, but I
don't think inspiration is made up. What we should be doing is not forcing
ourselves to do busywork, but putting ourselves in situations where
inspiration is more likely to come naturally.

------
dmiladinov
> Wanna know how to make your inspiration? Start working on that thing. Even
> when you don't want to. Everyday. Even when you're scared of it. Seriously.
> Stop what you're doing right now. Do your life's work.

This here and the opening quote sum up the best parts of TFA.

------
mrcharles
I find that I agree with the article, but thought that the article would be
about how inspiration itself can be procrastination. I know I have a problem
where I constantly have so many good ideas that I end up stuck in a loop of
never finishing, as I keep moving on to the next idea, or working on multiple
things at once.

~~~
hboon
I am a major procrastinator. I've noticed that the few times I was able to
beat it was when I had projects that were both small enough and which I was
passionate about enough to finish quickly. Larger projects are a no-go for me.

PS: Dropped you an email about an unrelated matter.

